# Shaking with anxiety?



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Is anyone kind of shakey by nature with their anxiety? I don't just shake during panic attacks, but kind of in every day life. It's not that noticeable, but it bugs me.I remember being 13 and having one of my grandma's friends comment on my hands shaking. I've been a high-strung, nervous person my entire life, so I'm wondering if this is just something I have to live with? I find Xanax helps, but I can't take it all the time. I try to only use it as needed because if I take it daily, the effects start to lessen over time as my body becomes used to it.Oh, and I take Zoloft for anxiety along with Klonopin. Xanax is for any "breakthrough" anxiety. Any ideas/comments?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2003)

Yeah, Tummy.... I've always sorta been shakey as you describe, myself. It may be more than anxiety. It could be a neurological malfunction that goes beyond Serotonin deficiency that cannot be fixed with antidepressants alone, as I just recently discovered myself. I never dreamed that an anticonvulsant medication would help me this much... but it has... I feel a "wave of soothing calm" spreading its peace over me when I take this medication. It's wonderful relief from my previous nightmare.You've sure had a ton of problems to deal with haven't ya? I sure hope you find some answers and some treatments that will help you more and give you some hope.







Hugs 4 Tummy







Evie


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Thanks, Evie. It might seem like a lot of problems - even my dad said that to me today - but at the core of it all lies one thing: stinking anxiety. I did see a neurologist a little over a year ago because I was experiencing some odd tingling sensations, and he ran some tests and diagnosed it as anxiety.When I'm on the Xanax, I feel calm and my hands aren't nearly as shakey. If it is a neurological problem of some kind, then it's been going on for about 16-17 years now. I remember always being the shakey little kid.The Depakote sounds like some kind of wonderful! Do you have any side effects? I wonder if it would be good for me to try? I don't think my doctor would give me something like that - she wanted me to try a mood stabilizer, which I did, but I didn't see much difference. Tri-Leptal was the name.I'm seeing her again in a little over a week so I'll make mention of this to her. She asked me before if I had my thyroid checked, bloodwork, etc., and I have had all that. No vitamin deficiencies or thyroid problems, so I have to assume it's the damn nerves!Sorry to write a novel here - thanks for responding. Tell me more about Depakote because my interest is peaked - what dosage do you take?Thanks!


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Tummy,Just my two cents on Depakote. It can be a great med for some people, but it is usually only used after other meds have failed or had too many bad side effects. I would suggest that rather than asking your doctor for a specific drug that you give him or her a really clear idea of all that you are going through. I wrote up a list before one of my visits but realize now that I left out a lot of the things that were going on in my head besides the physical symptoms. Just let them know everything, including what has worked for you in the past, and see what they have to say. (I have found that going to doctors with a list of drugs you've read about on the Internet is really off putting to them, since the folks online certainly don't know your physical details, test results, etc.) Good luck and take care.


----------



## hells_angels_y2k (Sep 24, 2003)

I recently wrote up on this board about intense shivering. Ever experienced that? Its like a wave of cold going over your body and it is the most horrible feeling in the world. Now that is anxiety!


----------

